# بشرى سارة لبنات الدمام وخصوصا الموظفات الامهات



## موزع رسمي ومعتمد (23 سبتمبر 2013)

إعلان افتتاح مركز اطفال - بحي الفاخرية

هاي واي الجبيل / الظهران


تحت رعاية وزارة الشؤون الإجتماعية




يعلن مركز اطفال BUSY BEES عن بدء التسجيل للأطفال

من عمر الولادة – إلى 12سنة

المواعيد: من 6 ص – 9 م

نعمل بنظام الاشتراك بالساعة / و الاشتراك الشهري

فترة صباحية – مسائية – متواصلة


يحتوي المركز على:

* الرعاية اليوميه للأطفال تحت إشراف ممرضة مختصه لمتابعة الحالة الصحية لأطفال المركز

* فصول تقوية لطلاب المدارس العالمية ( انجليزي / عربي)

* صالة رياضية ( جيم ) مجهزة بالكامل للأطفال



*كما يوجد لدينا فصول لعلاج مشاكل النطق

تحت اشراف اخصائية تخاطب متميزة



بمناسبة العيد الوطني السعيد 


خصم لأول 10 اطفال مشتركين



نستقبل اشتراك الشركات

الموقع:








الجوال:

 0547722722

انستقرام :

BUSYBEES2 


بيبي: 

2337A555
​


----------



## موزع رسمي ومعتمد (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بشرى سارة لبنات الدمام وخصوصا الموظفات الامهات*

للرفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففع!


----------



## موزع رسمي ومعتمد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بشرى سارة لبنات الدمام وخصوصا الموظفات الامهات*

[BIMG]http://www12.0zz0.com/2013/09/24/21/546736547.gif[/BIMG]


----------



## موزع رسمي ومعتمد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بشرى سارة لبنات الدمام وخصوصا الموظفات الامهات*


----------

